# What's everyone up to?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I built 173 frames last night and this afternoon. Sure do wish they didn't take up so much room once they are assembled. Only 327 more to go....or at least until I go to Dadant and get the rest of the equipment I'm going to need.

What are y'all up to?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been taking it easy. Waiting for a warm spell to melt the thigh high snow so I can go check on the bees to see how many hives have made it this far. Out of the 4 hives behind the garage and only knee deep to get to, I did see a single bee in the snow outside one hive, so I'm not doing that well, survival-wise.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

We started helping at our club's first night of bee school last night. There were 43 in the class! DH is researching making nucs. TxMex - you sound VERY busy!


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

Waiting for payday so I can place my bee order. Thinking two hives to start.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes I would start with at least 2. 3 if you can afford it. Hope you have already secured your bees. They are hard to come by this year.


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

Nope. I keep checking my preferred dealer's website. Hopefully they will update their site when they run out. I got eight days til I plan to order.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow... Packages are $93 each this year. I've seen some even higher than that. What are you paying in your neck of the woods?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

So far I have about 40 hive bodies painted as of today.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

have 150 more deeps assembled and the stapler trigger went out. Looks like I will hand nail the last 50 deeps.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

What size staple are you using? I've always just nailed them together by hand, but a faster method would be really handy this year.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

The bees are getting active on these warm, late winter days. Food outside the hive is scarce, though, and today I saw bees on a pile of overripe hedgeapples, apparently feeding on the oily juice... 
I'm definitely needing to get more feed on them, we're not done with winter yet! (been feeding hard candy and 'grease patties' (sugar and a small amount of vegetable lard).


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

I ordered two nucs today for pickup in april. Need to build two hives now. Looking forward to April.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

TxMex said:


> What size staple are you using? I've always just nailed them together by hand, but a faster method would be really handy this year.


I bought a Ryobi battery operated brad nailer that i am going to try this year, it uses 18ga. brads and as short as 3/4" so i will see how that fairs. Today is 11 f for temp. and a fresh 5" of snowto clear away. Not really bee weather.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope that works better than the electric one I had.


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

What am I up to? Ankle deep in fresh snow...and it's March! We aren't expected to see the 40's for another six days. I had bees two weeks ago, but I'm not sure how much longer their food supply will hold out. What's worse? We are going into the low teens again which means a very tight cluster and no movement to get to food. The sugar I added not too long ago may be for naught. This doesn't even account for nutrition. As it says in the Good Book, "Bees do not live by hydro-carbons alone." I may have that source wrong, but the facts are they need better nutrition to thrive than sugar. I'm hoping to get a protein patty in there next week. I don't know if it will do any good.


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

What is up with Dadant? I ordered two hives and some other miscellaneous stuff on the 14th and my order is still "processing" as of this morning (22nd). Is this their normal speed for filling orders? I think I still have a couple of weeks before my nucs are ready but it would be nice to have the woodware in hand so I can get it assembled and painted. The bluebonnets are beginning to bloom and we might have seen our last freeze of the season. I'm ready to get started.


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

I do all my building in the winter. I have a 16 ft cargo trailer full of boxes, tops and bottoms. 500 frames built plus all the frames already drawn out from lost hives last year. Just waiting on swarm calls.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

TxRPLS said:


> What is up with Dadant? I ordered two hives and some other miscellaneous stuff on the 14th and my order is still "processing" as of this morning (22nd). Is this their normal speed for filling orders? I think I still have a couple of weeks before my nucs are ready but it would be nice to have the woodware in hand so I can get it assembled and painted. The bluebonnets are beginning to bloom and we might have seen our last freeze of the season. I'm ready to get started.


They are currently getting slammed. There are several things that I've been checking on for a few months. I was finally able to order a ventilated bee suit this week, but they had been out of them for months. They are out of swarm lure too. I'm also going to guess that their suppliers aren't shipping fast enough for our needs down here in the south. Have you called the office in Paris, TX directly?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

sleeps723 said:


> I do all my building in the winter. I have a 16 ft cargo trailer full of boxes, tops and bottoms. 500 frames built plus all the frames already drawn out from lost hives last year. Just waiting on swarm calls.


I'm looking at buying another 40 ft cargo container for bee equipment as well. It is taking over my house!


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a portable building I use.


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

This is my first season. I suppose I am making beginner mistakes. It would have been nice for them to give me an estimated delivery date. I ordered from the website. I have to take a streetcar to Paris soon. Maybe I can stop in and see what they have available at the shop. I wonder if they are open on Saturdays.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Call them first. 877-632-3268


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dadants quality has really slipped last couple of years. Have been ordering from brushy mountain last two years. Would like to open a store of my own.


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

They must be reading this thread. I got an email at 3:09pm letting me know that my order has shipped. I suppose I will be putting it together next weekend.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I use Dadant because I can go pick it up in Paris. I'm usually picking up a truck full or a trailer full of stuff. Quality is hit and miss. Sometimes I get really good quality and sometimes there are a lot of busted boards and frame pieces. The really aggravating thing is them being out of stock.

We seem to have a lot of east Texas beekeepers on this thread. I'm near Tyler. Where are y'all at?


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

Fort Worth and Azle


----------



## Redtractor (Jan 16, 2012)

AverageJo said:


> Wow... Packages are $93 each this year. I've seen some even higher than that. What are you paying in your neck of the woods?


3lb packages w/queen are from $110 - $125 in my area. NE Ohio


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

This year will be my first for beekeeping. I've attended a local club's beginner class and ordered two nucs ($120/ea) from a local beekeeper recommended by several people. I have two "complete" hives..four deep bodies, four shallow and all associated tops, bottoms, pieces and parts, tools, suit, etc. that should be here soon. I also ordered an extra hive deep, top, bottom, etc because the man I bought the bees from recommended that I have an extra one in case I get lucky enough to acquire a swarm.
I'm also reading a lot and watching some Youtube videos.

I do have a couple of questions:
--Should I get slatted bottom racks &/or screened bottoms?
--Is it OK to elevated my hives on one or two stacked pallets, elevated on concrete blocks? 
I don't know if the pallets are treated and if they are, whether they would cause a problem for the bees.

My biggest accomplishment was to finally decide where to place the hives!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll let one of our northern beekeepers give you their opinion on the screened bottom boards. 

My hives are always raised up off of the ground. Blocks would be fine. I've never used pallets, but if you are suspicious of them I'd not risk it. You might want to put down some linoleum or something similar under your hives to keep down the grass. 

I have a theory. I always put linoleum remnants under my hives to keep down grass. I do not treat my hives, and yet I just don't seem to have the mite and shb issues that many beekeepers have. Part of this is that I keep my beehives good and strong, but I'm wondering if the linoleum has something to do with it as well. The shb needs to spend part of it's life cycle in soil. I wonder if the linoleum helps to prevent that. Just a theory, but as they say.....it can't hurt and it might help.


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

I was thinking of putting something under my hives too to keep from having to mow directly around the hive. I have some large sheets of heavy black plastic liner but won't use that because of heat buildup and it will be hot enough in the summer anyway. I'll keep my eye out for some light colored material to use.

I got my Woodware and equipment delivery today. Already dry assembled one and will finish them this weekend. Almost ready for the nucs.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

i am new too bee keeping. not new to building and assembling hives and frames. a friend of mine has 10 or so hives on his place and another friend has 50+ scattered about. i am just doing a 'modified' Top Bar Hive. modified in the fact it will have a removable brood chamber. started on it the other day, need to finish it and like soon. going to pick up bees next week. $90 for a 5 framed Nuc of Italian Bees. i am not into production, nor do i want to be. just getting into it for the pollination factor, the honey is a by-product. i can get all the honey i need from my friend.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

got it finished. here are a few finished pictures. still waiting on bees.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

AverageJo said:


> Wow... Packages are $93 each this year. I've seen some even higher than that. What are you paying in your neck of the woods?


No local bee sales ,so our closest is 250 miles away in Northern California. $130.00 for just a Package !!! then add shipping. :shocked:

Last year I got my first package for $83. +shipping. from NW Oregon 400 miles away but they quit shipping live bees;darn it all.

I'm going to do my first Split this year and hope I won't have to Buy again!


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

TxMex said:


> I built 173 frames last night and this afternoon. Sure do wish they didn't take up so much room once they are assembled. Only 327 more to go....or at least until I go to Dadant and get the rest of the equipment I'm going to need.
> 
> What are y'all up to?


Baby steps for me. My Second year as a beek starts April 9 !
Just got my second hive (new and empty) all set up for the package coming in 10 days.
Have moved bars and taken out some old comb and 1/2 gallon of honey in my overwintered top bar to make room in the brood nest for the queen since she's started making drones and the whole population is exploding in there.
Also put a sticky paper under the screen for my first 2014 mite count.
Been taking a lot of pictures of the bees on my plums and cherry tree too.:grin:


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Gearing up for year # 2, basically starting over getting 2 local overwintered nucs in May.
My 2 italian packages from the south didn't make it.
Anyhow been cleaning things up, pulled the hives out of 3' of snow last week and got them to the shop. 
I had cut capped honey out of a dozen frames back in January/Feb after they died and cleaned that mess
of frames up. Mess it was. 
A basic crush and strain operation. Almost 2 gals honey with some left in frames for the new bees this spring.
Finishing up a beekeeping 101 class this week and should then be a master
beekeeper, NOT.
The good news is met some local beeks and have access to a mentor if needed.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

I did my first mite-drop sticky board-under-screen test for my overwintered Top bar and building up fast colony. I did a three day test and ZERO!!! I even used a 10x loupe seeking little ones. Gee. I know there could be non-dropping mites, but I'm thrilled at zero on my board because I got Some count (3 from a month old package last year) Every other time I ever did this test. My bees are active too;going nuts really so they are movin and shakin and something should have dropped. Really looks like I won't have to fret about mites til Later (but no I won't get cocky!).  .


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh goodie I get to install my new package of Carnies into hive #2 soon.:drum:
I got a marked queen this year because last year I never Could find my Carnie queen! It'll be fun to seek out this one.

I call #2 "clover hive" because I did a 4-leaf clover art plaque on the front. My first hive is "Fairy" hive and it has a spiral "Sidhe" glyph on the front.... I can't help it,I'm an artist type with some Irish blood ! I give a nod to the wee folk like my homesteading ancestors did! It IS good luck. honest.  he/he ...

Anyhow, this evening as soon as the cooler air hits, my second package of bees for my second year of bee keeping goes in. Wow it Sure isn't stressful like last year! I've got no worries at all,I simply want the little buzzers homed so I can get on to other things! 
I have a journal from last year and I was jumping out of my skin all day on install day....So funny. No matter,I loved every minute of it then too but man-o-man I lost sleep last year.
Of course my package arrived on the warmest day all Spring so they are buzzin like crazy and want to fly,not cluster. Twilight will be the time for me to dump 'em. Feed and everything is all set up. Thought I'd share a little here first to bide my time. :typomat:

PS-Wow that was SO Fun! All went great. Straggler bees coming home to hive 1 veered to check me out and sounded a little miffed, but all the new bees dumped into hive 2 were totally docile. They just cared about the feeder and the queen cage. I didn't even hurt any this year....no awful crunch happened.


----------



## clarkecrew (Jan 2, 2014)

This is my first year with bees. I'm in NC, and bought 2 packages (about $120/each). We got them 8 days ago. Both queens are out, and things seem to be going well. We're feeding them sugar syrup and will check in with them in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

Hives assembled and painted. 2 nucs picked up and installed over the weekend and I opened the front door today. They took their first flights in the new hood and then settled back into the hives at dusk. All is right in my corner of the world this evening.


The brood is looking good and they are going to be needing more room soon so I ordered second hive bodies today in preparation for the growth.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My nucs are bringing in nectar faster than I can get them rehived into full sized hives. I have a student coming to help with the rehiving in the morning. Tis a great time to be a bee in Texas.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

We've had on and off weather but my new package in "Clover Hive" is building comb under their cluster,very busy flying on the nice days,and taking syrup slowly when they are rained in. Sidhe hive has calmed down about having new neighbors and no longer bother me when I'm over there ( nor trying to figure out how to rob the newbies! A lot of non-aggressive attempts to get in at first!)That first hive from last year is near full.That happens with top bar hives that are too short as my first one turned out to be. I'm inclined to let them keep swarming and making their own queens since there were no sellers for local genetics.
I REALLY ought to get a third hive going and try a split this year but "life happens" has kept me too busy. It's also time to "build my own" if I go for a third hive. I do have a little 5 bar nuc I could try.... hummmmm. I always feel a little behind with this hobby! Taking my time hasn't hurt yet though,with top bar hives it just means less honey overall, so I'll continue with the thrill of seeing what they do next until I can get my keeper act into "production".


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been trimming the wild garlic back (it looks tighter clearance in the pic than it is) and they seem to be getting in and out ok. Nice activity going on compared to when I check on them in the morning when I go to work.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Patiently waiting for my 2.... 4 frame overwintered nucs to arrive.
Could be mid may before i get the call to pick them up.
Suks not having any honeybees in the yard.


----------



## TxRPLS (Jan 27, 2014)

First time into the hives since i picked them up. They look healthy and happy. I am using foundationless method and they have started building New comb in the frames in the correct direction. There was a black jumping spider in the lid of one hive but I scraped him out and tried to step on him.


----------

